
Sun's answer to Ajax, Microsoft Silverlight - rokhayakebe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/08/sun-responds-to-ajax-silverlight-with-javafx/
======
brett
Oh man, Sun. Anyone have high (or even mediocre) hopes for this?

~~~
leoc
The phrase "too little, too late" springs to mind. Also the phrases "crippling
hubris", "halfhearted sop", "internecine bloodletting" (
<http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/04/26/HNflair_1.html> ) and "hat-trick" (
<http://www.blinkenlights.com/classiccmp/javaorigin.html> ,
<http://www.noodlesoft.com/blog/2007/01/23/the-sun-also-sets/> ). Now it's
quite likely those horrible inklings are wrong. Maybe JavaFX is a clever
spoiler move to take significant momentum out of Silverlight and Flex at
minimal expense to Sun; maybe it's a stalling manoeuvre while Project Flair
condenses. But then again ... oh man, yeah, Sun.

